# Faxen mit mISDN



## tuxx (31. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ich habe mISDN mit dem 2.6.11-rc2-bk3 am Laufen.
Wie faxe ich nun?
Interneteinwahl geht.
faxsetup hab ich ausgeführt.
Meldung von Hylafax: modem on /dev/faxCAPI appears wedged
Es findet offensichtlich kein Verbindungsaufbau zum Faxen statt.
Ich versuch es mit: sendfax -n -d RUFNUMMER DATEI

/var/log/messages (sieht gut aus):

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: Modular ISDN Stack core $Revision: 1.23 $
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: mISDNd: kernel daemon started
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: ISDN L1 driver version 1.11
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: mISDNd: test event done
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: ISDN L2 driver version 1.19
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: mISDN: DSS1 Rev. 1.26
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: mISDN Capi 2.0 driver file version 1.14
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: ISAC module $Revision: 1.16 $
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: HFC card c8d97040 dch c8d970d0 bch1 c8d9725c bch2 c8d973f4
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: mISDN: HFC-PCI driver Rev. 1.38
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: PCI: 0000:00:0b.0 has unsupported PM cap regs version (1)
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 10
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: mISDN: HFC-PCI card manufacturer: CCD/Billion/Asuscom card name: 2BD0
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: HFC-PCI: defined at mem 0xe11ce000 fifo 0xc7e08000(0x7e08000) IRQ 10 HZ 1000
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: spin_lock_adr=c8d970ac now(e11e4277)
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: busy_lock_adr=c8d970b0 now(e11e4277)
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: reset_hfcpci: entered
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: HFC_PCI: resetting HFC ChipId(30)
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: HFC-PCI status(4) before reset
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: HFC-PCI status(2) after reset
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: HFC-PCI status(4) after 5us
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: init_card: entered
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: inithfcpci: entered
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: kcapi: Controller 1: mISDN1 attached
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: HFC PCI: IRQ 10 count 35
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: kcapi: card 1 "mISDN1" ready.
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: HFC card c8190840 dch c81908d0 bch1 c8190a5c bch2 c8190bf4
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: mISDN: HFC-PCI driver Rev. 1.38
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: HFC-PCI: No more PCI cards found
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: HFC 1 cards installed
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: capidrv: controller 1 up
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: capidrv-1: now up (2 B channels)
Jan 31 14:35:16 linux kernel: capidrv-1: not from AVM, no d-channel trace possible (mISDN CAPI controller HFC1)
Jan 31 14:37:54 linux FaxQueuer[4845]: QUIT
Jan 31 14:37:54 linux FaxQueuer[13529]: HylaFAX (tm) Version 4.2.0
Jan 31 14:37:54 linux FaxQueuer[13529]: Copyright (c) 1990-1996 Sam Leffler
Jan 31 14:37:54 linux FaxQueuer[13529]: Copyright (c) 1991-1996 Silicon Graphics, Inc.
Jan 31 14:37:54 linux HylaFAX[13532]: HylaFAX INET Protocol Server: restarted.
Jan 31 14:37:54 linux HylaFAX[13532]: HylaFAX Old Protocol Server: restarted.
Jan 31 14:37:54 linux HylaFAX[13532]: HylaFAX SNPP Protocol Server: restarted.
Jan 31 14:40:27 linux init: Re-reading inittab
Jan 31 14:41:05 linux HylaFAX[15032]: Filesystem has SysV-style file creation semantics.
Jan 31 14:41:05 linux FaxQueuer[13529]: SUBMIT JOB 1
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## tuxx (23. Mai 2005)

So, nach viel rumprobierei mit ivcall seh ich eben, dass das I4L-Projekt offiziell ivcall zum Faxen mit passiven Karten empfiehlt. 
Ich krieg das nicht auf die Reihe.
mISDN laeuft, CAPI auch, Verbindung geht.
VoiceCalls bekomm ich damit hin via CAPI, Faxe nicht.
ivcall -F test.tif <sourcemsn> <destmsn>
Was mach ich falsch?


----------



## riedere (31. Mai 2006)

Ich hab seit ein paar Tagen dasselbe Problem.
Der Fax Client versucht den fax an Hylafax einzuliefern, das geht auch anfänglich denn in tmp wird ein File (mit Länge 0 kreiert), Fast gleichzeitig kommt die Meldung File system has SysV-style file creation semantics. Und dann bleibt das Ganze hängen.
-
Ich denke nicht dass das an CAPI etc liegt, ich habe hier CentOS 4.2  und ein Modem an ttyS0. Dies hat funktoniert und ohne zutun meines Wissens plötzlich nicht mehr.
Der Fax Empfang läuft normal.
Hab dann alles was Firewall etc ist mal ausgeschaltet - ohne Erfolg.
Es muss was mit einer Dateianlage zu tun haben vermute ich mal, zB dass diese Anlage nicht abgeschlossen werden kann oder so.
-
Ist es bei Euch behoben ?
Habt Ihr rausgefunden an was dies lag ?


----------

